# Brother PR620 decent price?



## Link0 (Oct 3, 2013)

I have been offered a used (ex demo) brother PR 620 that has done under 400 hours. Including 4 frames, a 6 colour starter kit of threads and backing along with delver and on site training for £3799 including VAT.

I'm looking to put down £1500 and pay the rest on leasing over 2 years, does this sound like a good deal?

I know it's not the latest model but from what I have read it should be a good intro machine to add to my business.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If I'm reading things correctly, that would be $5500 USD? That's slightly less than the machine was brand new when they were introduced around 6 years ago? The machine came with 4 frames so they are not including anything extra. It also has the smaller LCD screen which is about 1/3 the size of the newer machines. Frankly, the price seems high to me but I'm not sure how much of an impact the VAT included has on the price.

When we bought our first PR600, the 'training' was about 15 minutes on how to thread it, load a design and press the button... We played it with for a few days and were up and running. You do realize you will need software to digitize designs, have to purchase designs already digitized or pay someone to digitize your designs for you? That in itself is an entirely different undertaking...


----------



## Link0 (Oct 3, 2013)

It comes in at 3,165.83 with no VAT, I'm VAT registered so I can claim back the difference.

My other option is to buy a new pr 655 for 6k inc VAT but I'm not sure there is much of a difference between the 620 and 655 to justify the extra cost?

I have some software I can use but I'll be outsourcing more detailed work to have files set up and sent back to me for embroidery.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

From purely a capability point of view, there is not a lot of difference between a 620 and a 655 other than the larger screen. The cap frame is the same, the field size is the same. I'd have to agree, not a significant difference between the 2 for the price other than resale price down the road.


----------



## Link0 (Oct 3, 2013)

I've had a look online and I can get a used PR620 cheaper but then I can't get it on leasing so for me that's the important factor.


----------

